# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  U-Spy - 'Dế điệp viên'... phiêu lưu kí

## thuytmbn

*U-mobi vừa tung ra thị trường mẫu điện thoại U-spy với tính năng độc đáo và hoàn toàn mới lạ. Giá bán lẻ chỉ có 899.000 đồng.*

Bạn muốn trộm nhìn “người ấy” nhưng lại sợ bị “người ấy” phát hiện? Bạn muốn có những bức ảnh đáng yêu của “người ấy” để làm hình nền nhưng “người ấy” lại ngại chụp hình? Làm sao đây? Hãy ngắm nhìn chiếc điện thoại di động U-Spy của U-Mobi bạn sẽ có câu trả lời…
Thật vậy, nếu bạn sở hữu điện thoại U-spy thì “giải pháp” cho vấn đề nêu ra ở trên sẽ trở nên rất dễ dàng và đơn giản vô cùng. Ngoài thiết kế trẻ trung, sang trọng thì chú dế này còn sở hữu một tính năng đặc biệt, bạn đã sẵn sàng để khám phá?
Nói đến điện thoại di động sở hữu 2 camera không còn gì là mới mẻ. Tuy nhiên một camera phía sau và một camera nằm bên thân máy là điều hoàn toàn mới lạ. Nhờ có thêm một chiếc camera bé xíu được gắn ở một vị trí đặc biệt, bạn sẽ dễ dàng ghi lại được những hình ảnh hết sức bất ngờ, thú vị và hoàn toàn tự nhiên vì “con mồi" của bạn không hề biết được mình đang nằm trong “tầm ngắm”. Hơn nữa, chú dế này rất thuận tiện và an toàn cho những ai có nhu cầu lưu lại những đoạn phim, những bức ảnh cần thiết trong công việc làm báo hoặc điều tra…
Bây giờ thì bạn đã hiểu tại sao chú dế này lại có cái tên ngộ nghĩnh là “Dế điệp viên” rồi chứ?

​Bên cạnh các tiện ích như nghe nhạc MP3 và xem phim MP4, đài FM…U-spy còn hỗ trợ JAVA giúp người dùng có thể cài đặt thêm nhiều ứng dụng khác tùy thích.

​Ngoài ra, U-spy còn được trang bị nhiều tính năng hấp dẫn khác, bạn có thể chat thỏa thích với bạn bè qua Yahoo, MSN, truy cập Facebook, Twitter cũng như lướt web mọi lúc mọi nơi thông qua kết nối GPRS.

​Đặc biệt với thiết kế 3 đèn pin trên thân máy, rất tiện ích cho bạn trong những lúc cần thiết.

​U-spy được thiết kế 4 màu trẻ trung và lịch lãm, cho bạn sự lựa chọn tự tin để thể hiện phong cách của mình.


Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:

Số 7A Nguyễn Hữu Tiến - P. Tây Thạnh - Q. Tân Phú - TPHCM
Tel: (08) 3.8165827 - Fax: (08) 3.8165827
E-mail: [email protected]
Website: Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Đa Liên Kết​

----------


## binhgia69

up up up up up up up up up up up up up up

----------


## sudo

up up up up up up up up up up bay lên cho ai thức khuya nè

----------

